# Double wide roof leak



## xrayeddie (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a roof leak on a 2 year old 32x80 double wide. It is only on one end but on both sides so I am guessing it starts at the very top where the 2 halfs come together but cannot find anything wrong on the roof. It is getting worse with every rain.:help: It shouldn't be rocket science but I just cannot find where the leak is.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome to the site. Not covered by warrentee?


----------



## xrayeddie (Apr 1, 2014)

Went out after the first year.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 1, 2014)

Carefully lift the corners of the ridge cap and look at the nails that hold the cap on and see if they are rusted. also check for shingle tabs that are loose and lift from the bottom edge. One other thing... be careful walking on the roof cause gravity always win.

One last thing,  to House Repair Talk!


----------



## xrayeddie (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I am a 64 yo radiologic technologist(xray tech) and when it comes to things like this I am a really good xray tech ( for 45 years). Any way the leak is about a foot from the wall halfway down the ceiling on the east side and (large brown spot that is getting more smaller spots around it ) and a fist size spot on the west side right where the ceiling meets the wall but doesn't seem to be getting any worse.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 1, 2014)

Have you been on the roof to look at the area? Is there any plumbing vent pipes or maybe an electrical weather head or a roof vent near where it's leaking?


----------



## xrayeddie (Apr 1, 2014)

The nearest vent or anything is about 20 feet away towards the middle. I have been all over that end of the roof and did not see anything out of the ordinary. Thanks, I will be up there again this weekend to inspect again.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 1, 2014)

If you are uncomfortable getting on the roof, I would try and find a roofer to come out and take a look. Most roofing companies don't charge for a estimate. It may be just a simple fix like a lifted or broken tab.


----------



## xrayeddie (Apr 1, 2014)

Not uncomfortable at all getting on the roof and walking around just frustrated at not finding the leak.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 1, 2014)

Expand the search sideways, it can really travel before it shows up.


----------



## carnuck (Apr 11, 2014)

If you have an attic, climb up there and see if you can spot where the wet is coming in. If not, then I would start with a new roof vent cap (or make sure there are no cracks in them) Make sure no leaves in the rain gutter to cause backup on the side wall leak.


----------



## Karen5510 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello. Did you find the issue? I'm having the same issue and my roof was installed 2yrs ago.


----------

